# Need help regarding ipod touch 32 gb



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey guys, as I had posted in ipod touch thread few eeks ago, my ipod went dead. so i took it to a shop at nehru place and the guys there said that its ic board has fault and cant be repaired. since then im searching for new options and have found one. Can I replace the ic board of my ipod touch 3g 32gb with that of ipod touch 3g 8gb ? 
OR
Can I sell my ipod's battery and screen so some other guy can use it ?
Please reply
Thanks


----------



## sygeek (Dec 15, 2011)

Try apple's official service instead. If you're still under warranty, you're good.


----------

